# Loose USB connector



## Meshif (Aug 8, 2004)

Hi, 
I've got a 1 usb port laptop, and it's become really loose, and when the cable is plugged in it doesn't always detect it. I can wiggle the cable around and I know it shouldn't be like that.
Can this be replaced? Or is there any other way to get more USB connections on this laptop, like an extension that plugs into the serial port or something?


----------



## Meshif (Aug 8, 2004)

Any ideas anyone?


----------



## Rollin_Again (Sep 4, 2003)

If the laptop has a PCMCIA slot on it you can buy a USB Card.  Just pop it in and you've instantly added more ports.

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/search.asp?cat=511&keywords=pcmcia&mnf=

http://www.mwave.com/mwave/skusearch.hmx?SCriteria=AA53670

Regards,
Rollin


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

The best solution here it to have the jack repaired. Chances are, it's come loose from the PCB and can be soldered back on.


----------



## Rollin_Again (Sep 4, 2003)

It shouldn't be difficult to make the repair yourself. I took my laptop apart once and fixed the power plug on the back which was loose. The local PC shop wanted to charge me close to $200 for something that took 10 minutes for me to do. BTW....That was the first time I ever took my laptop apart (Sony VAIO)

Regards,
Rollin


----------



## mattyc (Aug 22, 2007)

If your handy with a soldering iron you can probably repair it yourself as Rollin_Again says. Just make sure to use a nice low watt iron so you don't melt anything else.

Otherwise take it to a local repair shop to have it fixed.


----------

